# Personal items/accessories allowed to Basic



## patrick666 (22 Dec 2004)

What, if any, personal items are you allowed to bring into the basic training course? Pictures, music, guitar, clothing... etc. Should I find storage for all of this and pick it up afterwards? I am 3 provinces away from home so it is slightly more difficult than it could be. 

What are the rules for this type of scenario?

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## Meridian (22 Dec 2004)

Depends.

You will most likely not have time for the guitar except for later weeks. 

If it is not on the kit list, do not bring it (best policy).

Im told that OCdts generally get better breaks on this than recruits, because usually there are several "Free" rooms that can be used as civy/mili lockup for big stuff such as suitcases and guitarcases, etc...  But it is all by no means all that secure.

Civy Clothing make sure you bring comfortable wear however.... and long pants and respectable shirts (but casual) that you can wear to the messes.


----------



## patrick666 (22 Dec 2004)

Maybe the best idea then is to just ship everything back home and go with as little as possible? I can have everything sent back to me once I am settled into a regiment and have sufficient storage space and time. 

What about books? I am an avid reader and would terribly miss a novel or two. I guess this job comes with a few sacrificies though, right?


----------



## Ghost (22 Dec 2004)

Yeah I want to bring my snowboard but I don't think that they will let me


----------



## birdgunnnersrule (22 Dec 2004)

Don't bring everything that you own to Basic.  Bring what is required and some of your civilian attire for that occasional weekend that you will be allowed out.  Space will be limited and the storage rooms are sometimes not the most secure location.  You can always have your stuff moved once you are finished tig and are posted to a unit.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (22 Dec 2004)

You will likely be required to stash everything in a lockup during your course. You will be told what you can keep and what you cannot. Your free time will most likely be limited as well, and during that free time you will be expected to work on your kit and quarters. 

Closer to the end of your courses, you will find that the DS will give you more and more priveleges, then yank them away when one of you screws up, and you will screw up. If you think you want something for later in the course, or for when you have time off, put it in one spot for Mom and Dad to send to you through FedEx.......

KISS principle applies guys and gals, the less you haul around, the less extra stuff the have to inspect for cleanliness and serviciability......Eg. you show up with a snowboard, you might have an instructor who has a sense of humor and decides that you should have your snowboard polished and rust free as well as your weapon............

Best of luck to you,

My $.02


----------



## sirmckinnon (23 Dec 2004)

cute, i like the snowboard bit.
they have a new fav tho. its dust bunnies. they catch em on inspection andmake you keep it in a soap dish and feed it fresh veggies from the mess every day, and fresh water, and it cant lose weight or gain weight, sometimes it has to be played with.

anyhoo,,,,,,what to bring,,, a car it perfect, cuz its a very large, secure, civie lockup. once indoctoration period is over you can access your car anytime after the training day is over(1800)

what else........oh ya, a minidisc player works well (easy on batteries, compact)
someone might happen to "drop" a small swiss army knife into your bag, and ofcourse you didnt see it, so when you get there and they ask you for all the knives, you still have one,, small pocket knives are solid gold,1000000 uses and still counting


----------



## phalen (23 Dec 2004)

all the personal stuff u want on you has to fit into a shoe box, so u can't keep anything big. 
there is also a guitar u can sign out from the green desk.


----------



## patrick666 (23 Dec 2004)

Sweet, good enough for me (the rentable guitar piece). I just hope they don't want me to sing too.... baaaad idea. 

A shoebox, eh? That should suffice. I suppose the best idea is to really go with nothing and come out with everything you didn't have before on top of the crap you used to own. I heard the best course of action is to just not speak unless spoken to for the first few days. Also, I guess midnight spanking parties are out of the question. =(

Cheers,

Patrick


----------



## 48Highlander (23 Dec 2004)

SirMcKinnon said:
			
		

> cute, i like the snowboard bit.
> they have a new fav tho. its dust bunnies. they catch em on inspection andmake you keep it in a soap dish and feed it fresh veggies from the mess every day, and fresh water, and it cant lose weight or gain weight, sometimes it has to be played with.
> 
> anyhoo,,,,,,what to bring,,, a car it perfect, cuz its a very large, secure, civie lockup. once indoctoration period is over you can access your car anytime after the training day is over(1800)
> ...



    A couple really...strange things in this post.  First of, most of the courses I've taught on it's pretty rare for new recruits to receive permission to bring their vehicles.  It's possible though, just make sure you go through thr right channels.  As for knives, small knives won't be confiscated.  If you bring some gargantuan rambo knife, you'll porobably be told to get rid of it or teh staff will releive you of it, but seing as how you're usualy issued gerber tools and bayonettes, confiscating pocket knives would be a little silly.


----------



## JBP (26 Dec 2004)

> Also, I guess midnight spanking parties are out of the question. =(



God, I hope I don't end up on course with you!  I certainly don't want to know which part of the body your going to be spanking, espcially if it's not your body either...



PS> I imagine we'll run into some "strange" occassions on course at night when people are trying to sleep. Like your bunk starts shaking and you can't figure out why..... I will just be happy to hit the sack and get some ZZZ'sss....  :


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> A couple really...strange things in this post.   First of, most of the courses I've taught on it's pretty rare for new recruits to receive permission to bring their vehicles.   It's possible though, just make sure you go through thr right channels.   As for knives, small knives won't be confiscated.   If you bring some gargantuan rambo knife, you'll porobably be told to get rid of it or teh staff will releive you of it, but seing as how you're usualy issued gerber tools and bayonettes, confiscating pocket knives would be a little silly.



Just so you know, it is not uncomon for BMQ candidates to arrive in St-Jean by PMC.  The arrangements for this are done at CFRC.  I realize by reading your post that you have taught BMQ before but have you ever taught one in St-Jean for regs ?  Maybe you should know what you are talking about before you spout off !


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Dec 2004)

PMC as in PMCL? ;D  How does that contradict what I said.

POMV's are rarely brought on courses in THIS area.  St Jean's in Quebec, hence it really doesn't concern me unless they decide to seperate from the rest of the CF.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> PMC as in PMCL? ;D   How does that contradict what I said.
> 
> POMV's are rarely brought on courses in THIS area.   St Jean's in Quebec, hence it really doesn't concern me unless they decide to seperate from the rest of the CF.



PMC is the abreviation tha replaced POMV ( case you didnt know). And so far , the rest of this thread discussed the reg force BMQ wich is done in St-Jean......So what you said did not apply....get it ?


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Dec 2004)

First off, I'd love to see you point out where anyone said anything about saint jean before you.

Second, Patrick, while not stating where his basic training is to take place, does state that it will be "3 provinces away from hme".  Since his home is in Ontario, that makes it quite unlikely that his course will be in Quebec.

Thirdly, how about explaining what PMC stands for, as I have never heard of it.  I'm thinking it only replaced POMV in your head.


----------



## Scott (26 Dec 2004)

"President of Mess Committee"? At least in the world I come from.

Either way, nothing to get all ruffled about, fellas, let's keep it civil.

How about this: You can/can not bring your own CAR/TRUCK/VAN/BOAT/BIKE to BMQ. Sometimes we Military folk get to caught up in abbreviations.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

48Highlander said:
			
		

> First off, I'd love to see you point out where anyone said anything about saint jean before you.
> 
> Second, Patrick, while not stating where his basic training is to take place, does state that it will be "3 provinces away from hme".   Since his home is in Ontario, that makes it quite unlikely that his course will be in Quebec.
> 
> Thirdly, how about explaining what PMC stands for, as I have never heard of it.   I'm thinking it only replaced POMV in your head.



First off....PMC......as my attached posting message reads...stands for private motor car........i guess i came up with my messge out of my head too !

Next......quote "there is also a guitar u can sign out from the green desk."

The green desk is the duty desk downstairs at CFLRS.......in *ST-JEAN*.........

Last......i'm sure that you will respect the fact that i have never in any way gave you the impression that you could call me by my first name....


----------



## Scott (26 Dec 2004)

Gents, I do not want to have to lock this thread as it has been a good source of info, please clean it up or take it to PM's.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

scott1nsh said:
			
		

> Gents, I do not want to have to lock this thread as it has been a good source of info, please clean it up or take it to PM's.



WILCO


----------



## 48Highlander (26 Dec 2004)

Your first name's Patrick?   That's an interesting coincidence.   I was actualy refering to the Patrick who started this thread.   On forums ofcourse I tend not to use peoples first names.   I wouldn't have even known yours if you hadn't informed me of it with your last post.

As to the rest, I wasn't familiar with "the green desk", and I don't know what the rules at St Jean reguarding personal vehicles for BMQ's are.   Thank you for posting info regaurding that.   All I ask is that you refrain from insulting others (ok, ME) for providing info on other bases.   Patrick never specificaly stated where he would be training, and St. Jean is not the only base where regforce courses are run.

And I'm not sure why your attached posting message would have had info about bringing along the president of the mess commitee


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

whichever....

St-Jean is the location for reg force BMQ.. In the past, other locationsd have been used ( agetown, Halifax...) because of a large scale recruiting campaign that overwhelmed CFLRS's ability to accomodate students.

This has been mentioned before in this thread.......Bring as little as you can, the more you bring, the more you have to take care of.


----------



## patrick666 (26 Dec 2004)

Losen your sphincters dudes! 

What does CF do in Wainright, Alberta? 

Does the CF really transport the recruits to their training facilities or is it completely up to the recruit to find their own way? 

Thanks for all the info guys, this forum has always answered all the questions I've had regarding military life. A lot quicker than the CFRC too.


----------



## aesop081 (26 Dec 2004)

I'm not sure about wainright these days with CMTC comming online...

It used to be called WATC , western area training center.......

What used to be called the PPCLI battle school is in Wainright, thats where i did my JLC/JNCO course

Recruits do not have to make their own way to the training facilities, arangements are always made for them but sometimes , the CF will authorize you to take your own car to go there.  This is what i did to go from gagetown to winnipeg. authorizartion must be sought from whoever pays fro the training.  There is also a catch.  When the message comes for the course, it usualy states "by most economical means".  So for example, it cost the CF $ 948 for a round-trip from fredericton to winnipeg and back.  When i chose to drive, all they gave me for money is what a plane ticket was worth, even though it would cost me more thatn that to travel by car.

My ex-wife went on BMQ in St-Jean in 02 and travelled in her own car to get there, which is why i am familiar with the procedures for recruits if they wish to travel by car. Parking space in S-Jean is at a premium and from past experience, the parking where BMQ candidates are allowed to use are not that close to the doors of the mega.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (27 Dec 2004)

I believe WATC is still WATC, formerly the PPCLI Battle School ( I miss those days ), as I taught there just a year or so ago. Different units will have different policies. I have as recently as last week heard and used the term POMV....That being said it's not uncommon for different terminology to be fashionable depending on where you're posted/tasked and which organisation you're attached to / working with.

As an NCO I can take my POMV to courses or taskings, but I will only be given as much $ by the CF as it would cost to fly me and bus me there by the 'most economical means', ie. the cost of a ticket. 

I have seen POMV's kept by students on courses (I had mine on my PLQ and so did 90% of the other guys), but there are usually strict guidelines for the more junior courses, on when they can and cannot use them to go off base.

Reservists are now often teaching on Reg Force courses, so the crossover has begun and I think there is likely to be more confusion as to terminology and policies in the future. I'd like to point out that many reservists have only got experience teaching in one or 2 places.......The however doesn't mean that they don't posess a wealth of experiences because of it. Postings and whatnot have the luxury of exposing people to many different places, but so do taskings for us reserve types. I couldn't tell you where Meaford is, but I am pretty sure as an instructor I could teach there.......

We're all on the same team, even if we're all occasionally being read to from different books........

TM


----------



## chriscalow (28 Dec 2004)

What about things like smokes?  If I only have a shoebox to keep my things, then I guess I won't be bringing a carton with me.  I think that would probably be the only thing I'd take with me, that and my trusty ZIPPO.  Is there a place to pick them up in the first few weeks at ST. Jean?  I understand that later on trips to CANEX will be allowed and I believe smokes are sold at the messes.  But what if we haven't gone to the mess yet?

I guess I should just quit, but that is unlikely.   Cheers guys.


----------



## phalen (28 Dec 2004)

on like the 4th or 5th day you get to goto the canex, then after that u can usually get 1 guy to go for the platoon about 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## chriscalow (30 Dec 2004)

Hey, thanks alot.  I was worried.


----------



## JustinIverson (9 Jan 2005)

Hey guys im Justin i'm 18 years old just curious to who on this post is suppose to leave for regs. St.Jean Quebec in April ??? I am suppose to be either going then or any other time they call i'll take it


----------

